

How to become a famous Rails Developer, Ruby Rockstar or Code Ninja - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/ruby/how-to-become-a-famous-rails-developer-ruby-rockstar-or-code-ninja/

======
petervandijck
Rockstars, ninjas, gurus. It's all insecurity if you ask me.

~~~
phlux
Let me sing you a song about how my sword brings inner enlightenment.

~~~
petervandijck
Now songsmith-ing, there's a skill!

------
jbcrail
The speaker put the transcript for his talk on Github:
<https://gist.github.com/0a2655aed6a26fa15a02>.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
The speaker is also one of Github's founder.

------
Uchikoma
In other news: How to become just a developer

~~~
lolizbak
How to work in team, how to understand a vision, how to compromise, how to
lead, how to educate, how to accept others' education, how to accept to be
wrong, how to justify when you're right, ...

Ninjas, gurus, rockstars, ... isn't that just 2006 buzz words for biz pple
recruiting tech pple ?

~~~
jarin
What else is left? Pirate? Astronaut? Clown? Zombie?

(also, it is spelled "people")

~~~
digitailor
There's always Terrorist, Vagrant, or Dilettante. In my view the latter is
usually the most accurate for the self-claimed "Ninjas" out there.

------
klochner
it improves around minute 10, that's where he stops the humorous intro &
starts talking about being a developer.

------
SingAlong
I've begun to dislike Youtube because of the fact that it doesn't offer
downloads.

I dug up the video on blip.tv. If you are interested
<http://railsconf.blip.tv/file/2086330> (yes it allows download).

~~~
SkyMarshal
If you're using Firefox or IE, Flashget or Ant solve that problem nicely:

<http://www.flashget.com/>

<http://www.ant.com/video-downloader>

~~~
SingAlong
I use a nice Awk script <https://github.com/pkrumins/gnu-awk-youtube-
downloader> to download youtube videos (a dozen thanks to the creator) when i
don't find a downloadable version elsewhere.

------
baberuth
If its going to sound like he's reading, I'd rather just read the it.

Delivering a fully written out speech word for word in a compelling manner is
really hard, so I don't mean that as a criticism, but it was a little hard to
listen to.

------
dev_Gabriel
Stop talking, start doing. After a while you'll become a
ninja/guru/rockstar/superstar/ubber nerd/super geek/jesus/zombie/whatever you
wanna call yourself.

------
jayliew
I'm voting that the original poster should have removed the word 'rockstar'
and 'ninja' from the title, specific for HN. Just sayin.

------
ghurlman
I can't tell if this guy is just nervous, or a terrible presenter. A little of
both, I'd guess.

~~~
loboman
Possibly just nervous

~~~
wtn
I think he looks more nervous because he's looking down to read off the paper.
Maybe extemporaneous speech would have looked smoother?

